# I miss you, I love you, I purple you



## Harry_THP

Hi!

I am writing lyrics to a song, as I produce my own music and I want to add a few lines in Korean. I have a basic understanding of the language, and have looked up the phrase I want on Google Translate, however, I'd prefer someone that can actually speak Korean to translate it so I know that I've got it right!

The line I want in Korean is, "I miss you, I love you, I purple you." -- I am aware that it makes little sense, but if someone could translate that the best they can into Korean that would be great!
(If you can put the romanized version too I would be grateful)

Thanks!
^H


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Harry_THP,
Unlike English, which accepts verbalization of different nouns and vice versa, doing so and literally translating it to Korean may result in rather odd sentences. I am really unsure as to what you mean by "I purple you", but since "purple" is "보라색" or "보라" in Korean, I gave it a shot and verbalized the noun by translating it as "보라(색)(purple) 하다(do)", which literally means "do the purple" in English as oddly as it may sound.

Now, as you may well know, phrases in Korean assume different ending depending on different levels of formality. Whoever is on the receiving end of the aforementioned remark will definitely change how you want to phrase your sentence. Since the subject in question is lyrics to a song, this complicates things a bit. If you are addressing a general audience, you'd employ a moderately informal form:
"보고싶어요. 사랑해요, 보라(색)해요."
"Bogosipeoyo. saranghaeyo, bora(saek)haeyo."

If you'd like to insist on "you":
"당신이 보고싶어요, 당신을 사랑해요, 당신을 보라(색)해요."
"Dangsini bogosipeoyo, dangsineul saranghaeyo, dangsineul bora(saek)haeyo."

Of course, you could also use a casual speech if you are saying the above to someone casually:
"보고싶어. 사랑해. 보라(색)해."
"Bogosipeo. saranghae. bora(saek)hae."

Hope this helps.


----------



## Harry_THP

Okay, thankyou so much! This is really helpful! 😊


----------



## CharlesLee

Talking about the sentence 'I purple you', if they do not know the meaning of purple, some Koreans cannot translate it correctly.

There are a lot of meanings for Koreans with the word 'purple' historically, culturally,  religiously etc.

Purple symbolizes nobility and luxury to most people in the world but it has been used for Koreans from the ancient time as garments.

Especially, for princes, sons of kings in the middle age.

It also historically implies 'smith' to Koreans by using fire.

If you let me allow to translate the sentence,  I'd do as "그립다해, 사랑해, 보라해." in accordance with the feeling of English rhymes.


----------

